# Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 7" wifi - External HD and SD query



## saj1011 (Mar 26, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 7" wifi - External HD and SD query

Hello,

just got a tab 4 android tablet, however I got a 256gb pendrive that connects via a micro USB adapter, sadly it does not work and does not get power. The pendrive is a spaceloop xl 3.0.

Some questions:

1/. which size and/or brand of external pendrive would work?
2/. what is maximum compatible micro sd card i can add?

thanks


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

saj1011 said:


> 1/. which size and/or brand of external pendrive would work?
> 2/. what is maximum compatible micro sd card i can add?


1 - 
I believe only upto 64GB is supported but I'm not 100% on that.
All (quality) brands should work.
SanDisk, Sony, Kingston etc even produce specific flash drives which have both a full sized USB and a micro USB.
http://www.sandisk.co.uk/products/usb/dualdrive/
http://www.sony.net/Products/memorycard/en_as/usbsa/index.html
http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/DTDUO3_en.pdf

2-
The Samsung site states that is supports upto 32GB MicroSD, it doesn't mention Class. I would try a class 10.

One other thing, you said you're using a micro usb adapter. Is that a OTG cable or a standard adapter?


----------



## saj1011 (Mar 26, 2014)

HI, thanks for answer, just ordered a Toshiba 64gb class 10, hope works! Also, I got an OTG adapter.


----------

